# Ze Shirt, she is done! (almost)



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Recall I had trouble on the placket. Thanks to those that helped out:thumb:. Obviously it isn't perfect. Check out the blog entry:

http://loner-writer.xanga.com/weblog


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow you sewed it all by hand? Great job!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

good for you! Speed isn't always of importance. Sometimes the experience is worth enjoying and savoring more than the finish! I hope we told you to prewash the fabric first...I would hate to see it shrink up on you and not fit after all that work. Of course, with the style it is, you look like you have some room to spare in it. Great job!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice job. Looks even better on your model.
Everyone starts somewhere, and the first time trying something often is not perfect.

the next one will be even better.!

Angie


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Nice job. *Looks even better on your model.*
> Everyone starts somewhere, and the first time trying something often is not perfect.
> 
> the next one will be even better.!
> ...


I tried my best to look good. 48 views for a day, too!


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

MacaReenie said:


> good for you! Speed isn't always of importance. Sometimes the experience is worth enjoying and savoring more than the finish! I hope we told you to prewash the fabric first...I would hate to see it shrink up on you and not fit after all that work. Of course, with the style it is, you look like you have some room to spare in it. Great job!!


Yes it was prewashed but as you say there's plenty of room left.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

and I like the idea of hand sewing. I made my hubby a similar looking shirt yrs ago...I think it was French cheesemakers smock or something like that. I remember the plackets on the top of the sleeves gave me fits. BUT...I'm sure it's still upstairs in the closet 30 yrs later!!!!!!


----------

